# my foal de-ago



## lucky lodge (Jan 28, 2012)

this is de-ago he was born on the 5th of november 2011

which makes him nearly 3 months old..

my friend tells me he is not good enough for the show ring

heres a photo of him...please tell me what you think....

this photo was taken today


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 28, 2012)

another photo of de-ago taken today


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 28, 2012)

crap i put this in the wrong forum sorry



:wacko



:wacko


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 28, 2012)

Don't be Sorry! we love seeing De-ago. Why do they say he's not good enough? I say show him and see how he does


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 28, 2012)

oh ... he,s to straight in his hind legs and will never move nice

also what you see when there a foal is what you get when there older...

but ive seen de-ago move and he does move nice .i told her that and she said dont beleive you he will never

move nice


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 28, 2012)

thanks.. i think he,s beatiful any which way he goes .and i hope he kicks butt in the show ring and proves her wrong...

but it did upset me a bit


----------



## Eagle (Jan 28, 2012)

oh Jenny don't listen to that stupid person, other than being incorrect she is also very rude





I agree with Diane, at this stage it is very difficult to judge him. A lot depends on character as well as conformation, boys are a bit "slow" as babies but as soon as those hormones kick in they love to show themselves off, it will also depend on what the judge is looking for and what competition you are up against. As Diane says as long as he doesn't have any obvious conformation faults give it a go and enjoy yourself.


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 28, 2012)

thanks,,, de-ago has no comformation defect hes perfect........


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm glad you posted this here Jenny - WE are your friends, so get rid of that rude and ignorant person!

Most foals, without any of the obvious 'problems' mentioned by Diane, can be shown and will do well in the ring. There is nothing wrong with De-ago, he's a good looking little fella, so go ahead and have some fun!


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 29, 2012)

thank you ladys,



you all do know how to make me feel better


----------

